# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Help mee en maak kans op een kookboek!

## OnderzoekMasterscriptie

*Heeft u in de afgelopen 12 maanden voor het eerst een hartdiagnose/-behandeling gehad?
*
Dan zijn we op zoek naar u!

Wij zijn twee masterstudentes Psychologie aan de Universiteit Leiden. Voor ons afstudeeronderzoek onderzoeken wij hoe mensen met een hartaandoening omgaan met het aanpassen van hun leefstijl en hoe dit invloed heeft op hun tevredenheid en welzijn. Hiermee hopen wij te bereiken dat andere mensen met een hartaandoening in de toekomst beter begeleid kunnen worden bij het toepassen van leefstijlveranderingen.

Bent u in de afgelopen 12 maanden voor het eerst gediagnosticeerd met, of behandeld voor een hartaandoening? Dan zou het ons enorm helpen als u onze vragenlijst wilt invullen. Het invullen van de vragenlijst duurt slechts 20 minuten. Uw antwoorden worden geheel anoniem verwerkt. U maakt daarbij bovendien kans op het winnen van een van de vijf kookboeken met lekkere en gezonde recepten!

Interesse? Klik op de volgende link om naar de vragenlijst te gaan: uleidenss.eu.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_6ECnO8ObmQo2ZCZ

Alvast hartelijk bedankt!

Janneke en Jessica

----------


## OnderzoekMasterscriptie

Helaas kun je niet op de link klikken. Kopiëren, plakken voldoet natuurlijk ook  :Smile: .

----------

